
The iPhones 6S - firloop
https://daringfireball.net/2015/09/the_iphones_6s
======
delish
My 2012 Thinkpad T530 with a core i5-3230m gets about 5000 on the geekbench 3
multicore test. That a 2015 phone gets 4300 astonishes me. I never feel like
my thinkpad is slow, so I can't imagine how fast that phone feels.

My highest praise to apple's cpu engineers.

My small fear is projects like the mill will not materialize, and we'll have a
long-term cpu speed cap of about 4000 on the geekbench 3 single core no matter
what we do, at least for the next 50 years.

~~~
renox
> My small fear is projects like the mill will not materialize, and we'll have
> a long-term cpu speed cap of about 4000 on the geekbench 3 single core no
> matter what we do

If I remember correctly, the Mill CPU real advantage isn't really about
improving the maximum performance of a core (even if it has advantage also
here) but improving performance/power ratio. So this could help 'reduce the
gap' between a battery powered computer and a plugged computer, but not really
improve on current plugged computer.

------
ksec
While It is great to see iPhone 6S A9 closing in on the Desktop performance. I
dont think this is a fair comparison.

The A9x in iPad Pro, should make a better comparison. Which i think will beat
even the current Macbook / Macbook Air.

Next year will mark a decade of OSX switched to x86. So may be 2016 WWDC they
will announce the switch to ARM?

------
wodenokoto
So it appears that the new iPhone is considerably faster than my laptop and I
am probably more likely to upgrade my phone this year than my laptop.

So ... any way to offload heavy computations to my phone?

------
joelrunyon
Still amazing they start out at 16GB and charge so much for upgrades when you
can get a 128GB flash drive for $30 on amazon.

